# Building my boat



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

i have been working on tooling and other people’s boats for a while now, decided to build my self one. It will be a tiller boat, Aquamist and Matterhorn white.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow. There is some serious talent on this site.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Man I gotta check this thing out. Is this still in progress or are these pictures from the build of that 19 footer? I'd love to hear about the tooling too. Thanks for showing the behind the scenes!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Still working on it, 3 day a week, you are welcome any time 843-478-6706


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

What he said^^^ And what power are you going with?

Hard to tell by the last pic, but does the hull go completely flat at the stern?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

3 or 4* deadrise


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 97498


Holy chit...all that work in 1 hour 10 minutes!

Great work Tig


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I have great help


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Decided to make a new liner mold. This is the plug


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Start of mold


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 97760
> View attachment 97762
> View attachment 97764


It doesnt look like you use flow media. Does the core act like it or am i just not seeing it?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

The flow media is the core, and Soric i


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

You can see it here on the edge of the cockpit gutter


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 97876
> You can see it here on the edge of the cockpit gutter


So from the mold surface it goes cloth, then soric, then 1/4” scored D cell?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I don’t run Soric under foam, just small places with no foam


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 97878
> I don’t run Soric under foam, just small places with no foam


Right on. I’ve only used green flow media for small projects. Boat layups are totally new to me. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man, how many foot is it? Want kinda hp you gonna push it with?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

40 tiller


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Going to build a mold for the rod holders these will be the plug


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Sprayed with primer, then test fit


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet man, looks bad ass!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Working on deck, should infuse soon


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Deck is trimmed, hull needs trim, but is out the mold for good. Picks are real time from now......!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 98408
> View attachment 98410


Sweet!! Charge your phone


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

That’s a beauty! Great work!

What hull design?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man looks sweet!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Is this a Conchfish? Looking at Chris’s designs but I’m having a hard time deciding on one. It’s hard to figure out the differences.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Working on rigging, haven’t taken pics


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Molds are finished, 2 piece for rod holders. Other is small box for grab bar (switches and tabs)


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

All under deck rigging is complete, rod holders glued in, will glue deck on this week


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

I see that you have "keys" on your two piece molds. How do you put them together without needing to paint the seams?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

The seam gets sea deck or carpet


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Or paint


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tigweld said:


> The seam gets sea deck or carpet


Nice! That one has always confused me. Ive seen folks use thickened and tinted resin on the seams prior to bonding but I could never understand how that would avoid painting or finishing.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

The deck is bonded to the hull, glassing transom to deck joint


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Man beautiful work! That will be a sweet skiff.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, almost done


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Excellent work. What did you use for rub rail?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Aluminum, fiberglass, epoxy, composites. You are a true marine Renaissance man, Captain. Impressive skill set!


----------



## Googe (Sep 26, 2019)

omegadef said:


> Excellent work. What did you use for rub rail?


Tessilmare Radial rub rail. Thats the track for the rub rail in that pic.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks sharp!




Michael


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Any more progress?EXITED to see finished.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I still need to finish buffing and build pole tower, and see if it fits on trailer


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 103492
> View attachment 103490
> View attachment 103488


Did you build that grab bar? How much to build one without box or cushion?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I built the grab bar, give me a call tomorrow 843-478-6706. I can build but shipping will be a pain


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I forgot to order my engine


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Wow looks great!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking so good! Sorry if I missed it earlier, but what engine are you going with?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

40 yamaha


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

So impressed and inspired by the quality of this build!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I am so tired of arched , powder coated platforms and brown cushions


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Woww. Very beautiful skiff


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

SEXY!!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

She looks great!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks great! How did it do in the harbor and where are the cup holders?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Very Impressive!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, so far all is good. 20 minutes into break in


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Copahee Hound said:


> Looks great! How did it do in the harbor and where are the cup holders?


i bought some, couldn’t bring my self to install them


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Very nice build captain.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Damn that's beautiful


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Great looking sled. Did I miss the specs on it?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

20’ long x 72” wide 40hp


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Come on man, you got that cockpit dirty.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

You know I washed it!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Will this be the only one?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Tigweld said:


> You know I washed it!


I suspect you're as fanatical about boat cleanliness as I am.


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

Super job! I'd love to know how it handles the harbor in the afternoon sea breeze! Sweet ride.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Console plug for next boat


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Looks elegant and classy. Well done.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Tigweld you’re amazing.

And it looks like you remembered to put toe room at the base.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Great job. That’s how to build a boat.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Love it, and the toe kick looks high-class. 2 part mold? Or think it will end up being more?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tigweld said:


> Console plug for next boat


How many piece mold will that turn out to be?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

2


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Tig, man that is some beautiful work. Very sweet skiff ! Maybe I missed it but what is the design? Just saw specs. Really nice looking
Capt Dave


----------



## CaptMas (Jun 5, 2018)

Just saw this thread. So are these boats in production? If so, can they be built with a tunnel?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What kinda speed you get outa her with the yammy 40 if you don’t mine me asking Tig?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

It tops out at 33mph with the 40
No tunnel yet..


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man that’s a good number especially with a 4 stroke 40hp


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, that's a beautiful skiff!


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Anything going on with these lately? any vids of one running?


----------

